

Rhabdomyolysis and neuropathies as a result of squatting in ‘skinny jeans’ - greenyoda
http://jnnp.bmj.com/content/early/2015/05/27/jnnp-2015-310628.full

======
anthony_romeo
I don't really understand why this article is here. The most interesting thing
here is that the Journal of Neurology, Neurosurgery, and Psychology is
resorting to clickbait.

As an aside, from what I know about rhabdomyolysis, it's a condition that can
appear when people who are very much sedentary perform very rigorous exercise.
Though I don't know anything about this individual, I would suspect that the
primary cause for this person was the fact that they helped the family member
move for several hours, and that the skinny jeans part is really more of an
aside.

~~~
chimeracoder
> As an aside, from what I know about rhabdomyolysis, it's a condition that
> can appear when people who are very much sedentary perform very rigorous
> exercise.

From what I understand, it can also occur when people who are active and fit
perform certain workouts (those which emphasize isometric exercises)x in
excess.

This is arguably more dangerous and problematic, because it's not as well-
known, and companies like Crossfit[0] have been criticized for simultaneously
promoting it and failing to provide adequate warning.

[0]
[https://encrypted.google.com/search?hl=en&q=rhabdo%20crossfi...](https://encrypted.google.com/search?hl=en&q=rhabdo%20crossfit)

~~~
__z
Rhabdomyolysis has a very large variety of causes including extreme physical
exercise especially exercising while dehydrated. It can occur in any sport or
exercise program.

That's not the point of this article though. It seems they believe the injury
was caused by prolonged squatting and was further exacerbated by compression
from the jeans as the legs started to swell. The jeans had to be cut off.
That's what I got from it anyways, it was difficult for me to get the jist
because it was written in "medicalese."

------
Cass
"Later that evening, while walking home, she noticed bilateral foot drop and
foot numbness, which caused her to trip and fall. She spent several hours
lying on the ground before she was found."

This last sentence raises a lot of questions if you think about it. We're
talking about a presumably healthy 35 year old woman here. (At least, if she
had any prior medical problems, the article does not see fit to mention it.)
This woman experiences numbness of both feet and and an inability to lift her
feet ("foot drop"). She falls. It makes sense so far.

But why does she lie on the ground for hours? She might not have been able to
walk, but she should have been able to crawl - the article makes a point of
mentioning that muscle power at knees and hips was normal. Was she
unconscious, and if so, why? Was she in debilitating pain, and the article
just doesn't mention it? Why didn't she take her jeans off once she noticed
her legs swelling so much that her jeans were cutting off blood circulation to
her leg muscles (which sounds pretty unpleasant!)?

I know this is just supposed to be a short summary, but it rises more
questions than it answers.

------
PeanutNore
The experts in the field of squatting will tell you that skinny jeans are the
wrong attire. You should be squatting in Adidas track pants. Flat caps are
optional.

~~~
WildUtah
WTBBQ? I pasted this into the Goog and the internet is full of people
squatting in track pants and flat caps. Why are they doing that?

~~~
GuiA
Squatting is a common posture when hanging out in certain cultures (notably,
but not limited to, slavic countries), and it also turns out that there is a
large overlap between these cultures and the cultures in which wearing track
pants and flat caps is common everyday attire.

------
sogen
while you're there, answer the poll at the right sidebar!

